#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  drive-inshow na 1 jaar

## jaspertje

ik heb ongeveer 2 keer per maand een opdrachtje (vaak in het zwembad)
zou graag horen wat ik nog zou kunnen verbeteren

geluid:
bheringer ddx3216
proel exkit 1512 (actief setje)
shenheiser microfoon 
3 pack samson microfoon
cd speler
md speler
computer (bpm)
laptopje (bpm)

licht:
lichtbrug (3 meter)
*lichtbrug (6 meter)*
4 par 64
8 par 56
2 showtec small mushrooms
1 showtec derby
1 showtec party flower
1 showtec firestorm
*showtec scanmaster 1*
*botex dc-4
dim pack 0-10 volt
lichtbrug (6 meter)
4 par 64
8 par 56*



overig:
bijbehorende kabels/haspels
rook apraat
meubel
*multi kabel naar de lampen*
zou vast nog wel wat vergeten zijn
iemand tips of dingen die ik beter kan veranderen ??

----------


## spd

Hoezo 1 keer een firestorm? waarom geen 2, 1 vind ik zelf zo raar staan. Voor de rest wat voorn cd speler enz. Misschien zijn foto's wel net zo handig!

----------


## dj franko

Kan je niet het beste 1 laptop of 1 pc gebruiken?
Nu nog de foto's :Smile: 

groetjes
Franko

----------


## Airwave

Blijven aandringen noemen ze dat [ :Embarrassment: )].
Iedereen wil graag commentaar geven, maar daarvoor zijn er eerst foto's nodig, vandaar dat men zo aandringt  :Big Grin: .

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tididi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Marcel_
> ...



digi camera is aanwezig
sou even een paar foto's zoeken

----------


## jaspertje

sorry dat het zo lang moest duren (de foto's dan)
en waarom een scanner
omdat toen het geld op was  :Wink:  :P
maar ben al weer hard aan het sparen voor een 2e

----------


## Roeltej

gelul over foto's verwijdert, ze staan er nu al zijn ze beetje onduidelijk  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Roeltej_
> 
> gelul over foto's verwijdert, ze staan er nu al zijn ze beetje onduidelijk



ey over verwijderd heb ik niks gezegt
moest ze aleen nog van mijn camera halen snappi

groetjes jaspertje

----------


## PeTAR

Hij bedoelde dat mensen vroegen om foto's, die reactie's zijn weggehaald.

Maar je zegt dat je draait in een zwembad, vind jezelf jou apparatuur veilig genoeg daarvoor?

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PeTAR_
> 
> Hij bedoelde dat mensen vroegen om foto's, die reactie's zijn weggehaald.
> 
> Maar je zegt dat je draait in een zwembad, vind jezelf jou apparatuur veilig genoeg daarvoor?



ja het is veilig gekeurd anders mag ik er niet draaien
(zwembad jaspers) heeft keurmerk schoon en veilig

groetjes jaspertje

----------


## DJMysterie

de vraag was niet of het zwembad veilig is, maar of jouw apparatuur daar veilig voor is, zonder dat er zich levensgevaarlijke situatie kunnen voordoen (denk aan stroom e.d.)

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJMysterie_
> 
> de vraag was niet of het zwembad veilig is, maar of jouw apparatuur daar veilig voor is, zonder dat er zich levensgevaarlijke situatie kunnen voordoen (denk aan stroom e.d.)




zwembad heeft het goed gekeurd elke keer voor dat ik de hooft schakkellaar om mag zetten komt de man die er over gaat kijken of alles veilig aangesloten zit

groetjes jasper

----------


## PeTAR

Lees ook eens deze topic eens door http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...74&whichpage=1
Misschien kom je nog wat dingen dan tegen...

----------


## jaspertje

maar eigelijk heb ik wel vertrouwen in de veiligheid van mijn instalatie en de mensen van het zwembad die daar verandwoordelijk zijn voor de veiligheid ook

maar mijn vraag was eigelijk wat ik zou kunnen verbeteren

morgen ga ik een scanmaster kopen

groetjes jasper

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Wat je kunt verbeteren...

Qua licht zowieso wat basislicht (parren)
2x 4 stuks op statief zou er erg leuk en profi staan :Smile:

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Kan je ook in plaats van parren als bassislicht nemen ook een setje Showtec quatro's nemen. Samer kom je onverveer even duur. Voordelen zijn snel opbouwen meer licht, geen losse dimmer. Nadelen, nog niet over nagedacht.

Greetzzz en cheerss

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Kan je ook in plaats van parren als bassislicht nemen ook een setje Showtec quatro's nemen. Samer kom je onverveer even duur. Voordelen zijn snel opbouwen meer licht, geen losse dimmer. Nadelen, nog niet over nagedacht.
> 
> Greetzzz en cheerss



Showtec quatro's
wat zijn dat ??
heb je linkje van ??

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/P...ductid=HL50462

Ik vind dat je met parren toch beter af bent, en in ieder geval meer mee kunt doen. Maar dat is een mening :Smile:

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Hier het linkje ff naar benee scrollen en Voila
http://www.feedback.nl/?id=26&a=133

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

U was net een paar sec sneller dan ik[V]. Ja, dat is wel zo, parren je alle 4 een andere kant richten dat kan de quatro niet. Maar het voordeel van de quatro is dat je geen losse dimmers hebt, geen extra snoeren meer en het is sneller op en af te breken. Het neemt minder ruimte in je truss.

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> U was net een paar sec sneller dan ik[V]. Ja, dat is wel zo, parren je alle 4 een andere kant richten dat kan de quatro niet. Maar het voordeel van de quatro is dat je geen losse dimmers hebt, geen extra snoeren meer en het is sneller op en af te breken. Het neemt minder ruimte in je truss.
> 
> Greetzz en cheersss



Ieder voordeel heeft zo zijn nadelen he. Als je een t4 hebt, zit je met precies hetzelfde, stroom+dmx lijntje aansluiten en voilá.

Het is maar net waar je het voor wilt gebruiken denk ik :Smile: 

En zeg maar jij ho'r :Wink:

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Oke, ik zou 'jij'zeggen. Een goed aangeleerde gewoonte van mij. Als je een t4 koopt ben je bijna 2 keer zo duur uit, daarom mijn twijfel.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Oke, ik zou 'jij'zeggen. Een goed aangeleerde gewoonte van mij. Als je een t4 koopt ben je bijna 2 keer zo duur uit, daarom mijn twijfel.
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



ja nu begin ik ook te twijfelen 
veder nog andere dingen die kunnen ?? een t4 een quatro

groetjes jaspertje

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> ...



Misschien al gezegd, maar een 2e firestorm.

Voor het geluid, heb je al een leuke dj cdspeler? Kan ik namelijk niks over terug vinden.

Als mengpaneel heb je de behgringer ddx3216?[:0]
deze dus:


En nog iets[:I], de knoppen links op je site doen het niet (bij mij).

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ahmed Al Dayri_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> ...



knopjes doen het nie sou de webmaster het zeggen

ja das mijn mixer

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Ahmed Al Dayri_
> ...



dj cd speler heb ik niet nee
heb een huiskamer cd spelertje
maar veder gebruik ik veel md en pc

groetsjes jaspertje

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Vind je het niet een beetje zonde om een digitaal mengtafel te gebruiken voor drive-in werk? (ik neem aan dat je geen bandjes doet :Smile: ). Lijkt me iig niet lekker mixen zo.

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Prikt een Martin Mania Scx-500 wel door een 500 watt quatro?

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Prikt een Martin Mania Scx-500 wel door een 500 watt quatro?
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



hoezo niet 
dmx is dmx

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> ...



Baszza91 bedoeld of je de stralen van de scan nog goed kunt zien wanneer een quatro aanstaat.

Zelf geen idee, heb de Scx500 nog niet in het echt in actie gezien :Smile:

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ahmed Al Dayri_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> ...



quatro kan je toch dimmen ?? of zit ik nu fout ??

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Ahmed Al Dayri_
> ...



Uiteraad, maar hoe veller hoe beter toch?[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Baszza91 bedoeld dus gewoon op 100%, of de scan nog goed zichtbaar is dan

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ahmed Al Dayri_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> ...



kan je aleen maar achter kome door te proberen toch ??
of iemand anders laten proberen

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Ahmed Al Dayri_
> ...



of er 1 kopen [8D]

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> ...



veder nog verbeteringen op gebied van licht?

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik ga vanmiddag ga ik weg. Voor 2 weken op wintersport dus, geen reacties de komende tijd van mij. Ik kan het zelf niet uittesten of de 500 door 500 watt parren prikt. Heb daar nog niet de app voor. Als je een grotere klus hebt en een t4 en je hebt zelf maar 0.3 kw parren en je wil groter dan hang je er tog gewoon 0.5 kw of beter 1 kw op.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Er is nog een probleem. Ik heb geen krachtstroom op mijn kamer. Flauw he, maar dat betekent dat ik maar 2 * 16 amp ter beschikking heb. Of 7 kw licht. In zo'n quatro is al 2 kw. Je neemt er 2 is al 4 kw je neemt er 4 is het 8 kw. Oeps, teveel vermogen. Dit is mss wel een reden om voor de losse parren met t4 te gaan.

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Er is nog een probleem. Ik heb geen krachtstroom op mijn kamer. Flauw he, maar dat betekent dat ik maar 2 * 16 amp ter beschikking heb. Of 7 kw licht. In zo'n quatro is al 2 kw. Je neemt er 2 is al 4 kw je neemt er 4 is het 8 kw. Oeps, teveel vermogen. Dit is mss wel een reden om voor de losse parren met t4 te gaan.
> 
> Greetzz en cheersss



krachtstroom heb ik niet is dat verstandig om iets voor aan te schaffen 
zoja wat ???

groetjes jaspertje

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik weet niet of het zwembad waar jij altijd draait krachtstroom heeft anders is het mss wel de moeite waard.

Greetzzz en cheerss

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Ik weet niet of het zwembad waar jij altijd draait krachtstroom heeft anders is het mss wel de moeite waard.
> 
> Greetzzz en cheerss




is der wel maar wat moet ik daar voor kopen moet natuurlijk wel veilig zijn liefst iets 19 inch wat in rack past

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

In ieder geval deze

http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/c...r-hl90522.html

en denk ik deze breakout-box

http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/a...sradkve80.html

Heb je drie groepen van 16 amp en 1 van 32 voor de volgende breakout. 

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> In ieder geval deze
> 
> http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/c...r-hl90522.html
> 
> en denk ik deze breakout-box
> ...



dat word dan nog even sparen

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Dat van de sparen dat klopt. Ik zit in waarschijnlijk in het zelfde parket. Maar ik ga nu op vakantie. Ff 15 uur rijden en dan zijn we er.

Greetzz en cheers
Tot 9 januarie 2006

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Baszza91_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Dat van de sparen dat klopt. Ik zit in waarschijnlijk in het zelfde parket. Maar ik ga nu op vakantie. Ff 15 uur rijden en dan zijn we er.
> 
> Greetzz en cheers
> Tot 9 januarie 2006



ja tot dan 

maar qua geluid zit dat goed of zitten er nog fouten in ??

groetjes jaspertje

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Gebruik je je mengpaneel alleen voor drive-in? Of doe je ook nog bandjes enzo?

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ahmed Al Dayri_
> 
> Gebruik je je mengpaneel alleen voor drive-in? Of doe je ook nog bandjes enzo?



voor het grootste deel drive-in
zo nu en dan musical, toespraak
bandjes heb ik geen ervaring mee

----------


## jaspertje

hallo

ik heb een scanmaster gekocht

mijn butget voor licht is nu 80 euro iemand tips voor dat bedrag ?? of moet ik gewoon doorsparen

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

de multidim voor je effecten?

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ahmed Al Dayri_
> 
> de multidim voor je effecten?




oke moet vanavond disco draaien dan heb ik daar het geld voor bij elkaar

groetjes jasper

----------


## jaspertje

wat is het verschil tussen:

http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/s...-hl50386i.html


en

http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/s...-hl50358u.html


dus de MKII en de niet MKII

----------


## PeTAR

Volgens mij is dat wel te zien aan de technische specificatie's aan de zijkant.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> 
> wat is het verschil tussen:
> http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/s...-hl50386i.html
> en
> http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/s...-hl50358u.html
> dus de MKII en de niet MKII



alleen de prijs lijkt mij zo... ik zie geen andere specs bij de gewone en de MKII!
mss is men er iets meer vergeten bij te plaatsen?

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_matthias_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> ...



wat houd het MKII deel in eigelijk ??

----------


## DJ_matthias

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_matthias_
> ...



joost mag het weten jongen...
meestal zijn er bij een MKII de bugs uitgewerkt dachtik...
dus dat zal hier wel ook zoiets zijn? of nieuw uiterlijk... andere ophangmogelijkheid?

greetzzzz

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_matthias_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jaspertje_
> ...



nieuw prijs ook nie onbelangrijk

----------


## jaspertje

hallo
ik heb multi dim besteld


groetjes jasper

----------


## jaspertje

> hallo
> ik heb multi dim besteld
> 
> 
> groetjes jasper



 
was geen MKII dus gaat niet door
heb aanbod van een band

6 meter truss
2 stativen

4 keer par 64
8 keer par 56

dimmers

multikabels

500 euro

doen of niet ??

----------


## Airwave

Ziet er deftig uit, doen zou ik zeggen! Vraag eens naar het type van alles, dan kunne we meer uitleg geven of je het zou doen of niet.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> was geen MKII dus gaat niet door
> heb aanbod van een band
> 
> 6 meter truss
> 2 stativen
> 
> 4 keer par 64
> 8 keer par 56
> 
> ...



hangt van veel af! 
en als er veel stuk is heb je nog meer kosten en blijf je bezig!

neem je rekenmachine eens en bereken wat het allemaal nieuw kost... vergelijk die prijzen dan eens, en de staat van het materiaal

greetzzzz

greetzzzz

----------


## jaspertje

oke
zou wel een afspraak maken
ik kreeg van een kennis te horen dat die band dit nog had


zou wel een even langs gaan bij hun al ze tijd hebben 

horen jullie nog wel


mvg jaspertje

----------


## jaspertje

een paar nieuwe foto's

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Heb je een gewone tafel als disco meubel?

----------


## jaspertje

> Heb je een gewone tafel als disco meubel?



TO sjors
ja voorlopig wel
maar op de foto hier boven is niet mijn tafel maar tafel van de sporthal waar ik op dat moment moest draaien
heb geen meubel meer waar mijn mengpaneel inpast en dit bevalt ook goed
genoeg ruimte en van de voorkant zie je niet dat het een tafel is
de plaat die er voor staat is hoger dan de tafel en houd de spetters water tegen mocht dat nodig zijn

mvg jaspertje

----------


## jaspertje

ey 
ik heb de parren gekocht
zou volgende week vrijdag even een fototje van make


mvg jaspertje

----------


## jaspertje

> ey 
> ik heb de parren gekocht
> zou volgende week vrijdag even een fototje van make
> 
> 
> mvg jaspertje







foto's met parren 
iemand nog tips ???

mvg jaspertje

----------


## Max

Ziet er netjes uit. Vandaar die roze kruisen op de subs?

Heb alleen mijn twijfels bij die truss-set...  :Confused:

----------


## jaspertje

hallo
die kruizen staan der op omdat mijn naam eXkit is vandaar de X

en wat is er mis met de truss als ik vragen mag ?

mvg jaspertje

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Ik zou de "x"en op je subs weghalen, staat toch wat netter.
Niet op alles moet reclame staan

----------


## Timothy

Dag Jasper,

Voor mij lijkt dit een ok-lichtshow. Die truss ziet er mij nog deftig uit voor hetgeen je er aanhangt...

Mijn enige opmerking is of die Pars niet een heel ambetante vibratie hadden door de speaker (topkast) die er net achter staat? Als je op luid volume met jouw opstelling gaat spelen, gaan die pars toch vibreren en een valse klank laten horen?
Waarschijnlijk is dit een demo-opstelling, maar als je nog eens een showtje moet neerzetten zou ik mijn geluid onder mijn lichtshow plaatsen of ernaast, maar niet erachter...
Verder niets op aan te merken...
Greetz!

edit: zie net dat het waarschijnlijk aan een zwembad werd getrokken, dus zal waarschijnlijk geen demo-opstelling zijn :-)

----------


## jaspertje

nee was geen demo

maar heb geen last van gehad dat de parren valse klanken maakte maar zou in het vervol de standaard iets hoger doen

mvg jaspertje

----------


## Baszza91

Eventueel voor je subs een rubber matje kopen waar ze op kunnen staan (veilig) want dit ziet er niet uit. En je mist je koppeling het is wel de bedoeling dat onder water wel de bas hoort :Big Grin:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:  .

Greetzz en cheers

----------


## jaspertje

hallo
rubberenmatjes hoe bedoel je dat heb je hier link van ??


mvg jaspertje

----------


## DjFlo

> Eventueel voor je subs een rubber matje kopen waar ze op kunnen staan (veilig) want dit ziet er niet uit. En je mist je koppeling het is wel de bedoeling dat onder water wel de bas hoort   .
> 
> Greetzz en cheers



Rubber matjes? Je staat wel in een zwembad hoor! 1 plons water en een rubber matje houd dit niet tegen. Vind dit toch best een slimme opstelling.

Ziet er verder goed uit.

Groeten

Floris

----------


## jaspertje

hallo

ja dit bevalt me tot nu toe zeer goed
aleen de kleur is wat minder maarja daar is niks aan te doen

mvg jaspertje

----------


## jens

ik zou een knap frame bouwen voor je speakers als je daar vaker draait. een beetje hobbyen met hoeklijn en een lasapparaat en je ken al een heel end komen.

en anders afrokken met een zwart doek, moet je aleen effe laten drogen als je thuiskomt, hoef je ook niet te inpregneren lijkt me met een paar 100000 liter water voor je neus  :Wink: 

verder zou ik je lichtbrug met een safetykabel aan de houten pilaren vastmaken. dit om het voor over vallen van je lichtbrug te voorkomen..... de kans is ook groter omdat er namelijk mensen over je  poten kunnen struikelen of iets dergelijks. ik zie op de foto's dat het ook bijna niet anders kan maar hou daar rekening mee op andere shows dat je poten niet voor je meubel uitsteken. ook vind ik het nooit verstandig om 2 poten naar voren te zetten van de 3 , omdat je daarmee een kantelpunt creeerd en als ie kantelt, de kans groot is dat ie het publiek invalt.

verder idd je toppen iets lager of naast je parren. 

ik hoop dat je er iets aan heb, gegroet

----------


## jaspertje

> ik zou een knap frame bouwen voor je speakers als je daar vaker draait. een beetje hobbyen met hoeklijn en een lasapparaat en je ken al een heel end komen.
> 
> en anders afrokken met een zwart doek, moet je aleen effe laten drogen als je thuiskomt, hoef je ook niet te inpregneren lijkt me met een paar 100000 liter water voor je neus 
> 
> verder zou ik je lichtbrug met een safetykabel aan de houten pilaren vastmaken. dit om het voor over vallen van je lichtbrug te voorkomen..... de kans is ook groter omdat er namelijk mensen over je  poten kunnen struikelen of iets dergelijks. ik zie op de foto's dat het ook bijna niet anders kan maar hou daar rekening mee op andere shows dat je poten niet voor je meubel uitsteken. ook vind ik het nooit verstandig om 2 poten naar voren te zetten van de 3 , omdat je daarmee een kantelpunt creeerd en als ie kantelt, de kans groot is dat ie het publiek invalt.
> 
> verder idd je toppen iets lager of naast je parren. 
> 
> ik hoop dat je er iets aan heb, gegroet




hay is er mischien een manier om de truss goedkooop op te hangen zonder takels 


mvg jasper

----------


## soundproducer19

en denk ik deze breakout-box

http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/a...sradkve80.html

Heb je drie groepen van 16 amp en 1 van 32 voor de volgende breakout. 

Greetzz en cheerss[/quote]

Maar dit is toch geen breakout-box, dit lijkt me gewoon krachtstroomverdeler.  :Cool:

----------


## jens

akeen een beetje prijzig voor een hobbyist ......zou gaan voor een verdeler van showtec, zijn niet al te duur en je ken ze nog mooi inbouwen ook. 

gebruik zelf als ik kracht nodig heb een kleine paddestoel,die zijn ook spatwaterdicht (mischien handig voor in een zwembad) en bij een wat luxere bouw/gereedschap handel ook nog iets goedkoper dan eentje van admiral :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jaspertje

> akeen een beetje prijzig voor een hobbyist ......zou gaan voor een verdeler van showtec, zijn niet al te duur en je ken ze nog mooi inbouwen ook. 
> 
> gebruik zelf als ik kracht nodig heb een kleine paddestoel,die zijn ook spatwaterdicht (mischien handig voor in een zwembad) en bij een wat luxere bouw/gereedschap handel ook nog iets goedkoper dan eentje van admiral



hallo
dan heb ik liever iets dat in een 19 inch rek kan hangen

iemand nog tips dan voor een nieuw meubel ??

liefst 19 inch

mvg jaspertje

----------


## jaspertje

hallo

ik heb nog al wat problemen met mijn ddx 3216

wil graag een nieuwe mixer kopen liefst een dj mixer
hoeft niet nieuw te zijn 
het liefst onder de 200 euro (buget dus)

iemand tips

mvg jaspertje

----------


## Ikkenatuurlijk

> hallo
> 
> ik heb nog al wat problemen met mijn ddx 3216
> 
> wil graag een nieuwe mixer kopen liefst een dj mixer
> hoeft niet nieuw te zijn 
> het liefst onder de 200 euro (buget dus)
> 
> iemand tips
> ...



Ik ben helemaal gek van de Behringer DJX 700. Ik zou voor deze gaan!

----------


## jaspertje

> Ik ben helemaal gek van de Behringer DJX 700. Ik zou voor deze gaan!




nou ik heb gehad met behringer eigelijk dus die valt af

mvg jaspertje

----------


## jaspertje

hallo
ik heb sinds kort een nieuwe geluids set
3weg setje

bestaande uit een versterker rek met daar in :
1*sony 3weg x-over
1*cs800       2*400watt   4ohm
1*p900        2*450watt   4ohm
2*pv-8.5      1*1100watt 4ohm gebrugt

en per kant bass mid top.
Zou even opzoeken wat voorn speakers er in deze kasten zitten en zou vanavond even een paar foto's nemen

en de mixer die ik gebruik is trouwens nog steeds de ddx3216 probleem is opgelost en het afgelopen jaar geen last meer van gehad


mvg jasper

----------


## djfrence

eej je kan vast stoppen met sparen voor je firestorm
deze zijn uit de reeks..
en nog iets je hebt actieve speakers in een zwembad is wel oke,
heb ooit een versterker vol water gehad omdat hij volle gas stond te blazen moest hij koelen natuurlijk, en ja vochtige lucht enzo is alleen goed in bed :Smile:  
Maar verder uh kzou je licht altijd op 2/4 houden 1 kijk zo raar 3 zou kunnen op je 3 meter licht brug, 2 op zijkante in 1 het midden
verder leuk setje 
ga zo door!

----------


## jaspertje

> Maar verder uh kzou je licht altijd op 2/4 houden 1 kijk zo raar 3 zou kunnen op je 3 meter licht brug, 2 op zijkante in 1 het midden



wat bedoel je hiermee ??

ik snap het niet helemaal
alsvast bedankt

mvg jasper

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> en nog iets je hebt actieve speakers in een zwembad is wel oke,
> heb ooit een versterker vol water gehad omdat hij volle gas stond te blazen moest hij koelen natuurlijk, en ja vochtige lucht enzo is alleen goed in bed



En dat maakt ook zo veel verschil uit?!
Er zijn ook genoeg actieve speakers die actief gekoeld worden...

Elektrische apparatuur in een ruimte met een (zeer) hoge luchtvochtigheid is geen goede combinatie, zeker niet als je daarna met je materiaal weer door de koude buitenlucht moet..!

Groeten Hugo

----------


## SPS

> En dat maakt ook zo veel verschil uit?!
> Er zijn ook genoeg actieve speakers die actief gekoeld worden...
> 
> Elektrische apparatuur in een ruimte met een (zeer) hoge luchtvochtigheid is geen goede combinatie, zeker niet als je daarna met je materiaal weer door de koude buitenlucht moet..!
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Of als je uit de kou komt!!!! Zeiknat binnen 2 seconden!

----------


## jaspertje

> Of als je uit de kou komt!!!! Zeiknat binnen 2 seconden!



wij gebruiken altijd een ruimte dat de apperatuur vanuit de kou even op temperatuur kan komen -+ half uur
en dan nog een dag voordat de eerste stekker erin gaat zodat de apperatuur op temperatuur kan komen

een cd speler die net binnen gebracht word hoef je het eerst uur zeker niet te gebruiken dit is met alles wat je gebruik zo

mvg jasper

----------


## Watt Xtra

dus jij komt altijd een dag van tevoren je spullen brengen zodat het kan aclimatiseren? want van oktober tot aan april hebben we te maken met hoge luchtvochigheid in Nederland.

zorg dat je spullen goed verpakt zitten in kisten, zet meteen al het spul open, deksels eraf en begin met opbouwen. wanneer je een uurtje later je spullen aanzet is het prima te doen.

cdspeler beslaat vooral de lens, deze vervoer je dus ook in de auto.
Ik heb regelmatig setjes weggezet welke vochtig werden door de weers- omstandigheden. echter mn spullen van binnen nat? nee dat heb ik niet, cases houden erg veel tegen.

----------


## DJ-Emile

Wat is de : proel exkit 1512  
Ik heb geen idee welk setje dat is kan je ff een link geven
Want als ik dit intyp zie ik geen setje :P

Emile

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Wat is de : proel exkit 1512 
> Ik heb geen idee welk setje dat is kan je ff een link geven
> Want als ik dit intyp zie ik geen setje :P
> 
> Emile



google maar eens op:

proel audio exkit

dan blijkt, dat het 'waarschijnlijk' de 1510 was.
(binnen 1 minuut had ik dat voor elkaar :Wink: )


groeten John

ps, als je in zo'n lang en OUD topic reageert, graag even 'quoten' waar je op reageert!

----------


## jaspertje

> Wat is de : proel exkit 1512  
> Ik heb geen idee welk setje dat is kan je ff een link geven
> Want als ik dit intyp zie ik geen setje :P
> 
> Emile





Proel - Technology as Art


linkje is inmiddels onze kleine set geworden

----------


## partydrivein

Heey jasper wist niet dat jij ook op het forum zat.

----------


## jaspertje

> Heey jasper wist niet dat jij ook op het forum zat.




wist ik zelf ook niet 

maar krijg er nog steeds wel so af en toe mail van  :Wink:

----------


## partydrivein

:Big Grin:  tja Shit happens

----------

